
Show HN: Exploro – Organisation service directory managed by VCS - justih
https://exploro.dev/
======
justih
Hey all,

A common problem I’ve experienced in previous companies is finding out about
the systems/services other teams are building/running. What is their support
process? Do they have any scheduled maintenance coming up? Who do I contact if
I have some questions? Where can I find their documentation?

This spawned the idea for Exploro. A service directory where the information
lives in the services VCS repository and is updated as part of the CI
pipeline.

Services can then be explored via the website which would display the
information in a consistent and familiar way.

I’m still at the validation stage (website is a quick MVP mockup) and so it
would be great to get some feedback.

[https://exploro.dev](https://exploro.dev)

Do you think this would be useful?

